
Netbooks: Small but disruptive - ciscoriordan
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13832588
======
joel_feather
It's a small and cheap laptop that runs everything people need. There is
nothing strange about people wanting it. If I sold a small and cheap car that
got me where I wanted, people would buy it too.

------
nazgulnarsil
people don't care about size (witness pressure to build ever larger netbooks)
people just want a cheap device that meets their basic computing needs.

this happens all the time. products bloat in features and price, creating a
market for devices that fulfill basic needs at a cheap price.

I see the success of netbooks in the same vein as the success of mint.com and
the flip camcorder.

